# Clen



## Guttie (Oct 22, 2015)

Looking into clen would like a few pointers


----------



## brazey (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome...... Search the forum you will fine info on clen.....


----------



## Riles (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

Guttie said:


> Looking into clen would like a few pointers


search forum bro. Clen is not hard to find info about
do not overdose on it. stay safe brother. start with a  very low dose and work ur way up


----------



## cbbram (Dec 29, 2015)

Be careful... I did Clen a few times when I was younger and it gave me heart problems for about a year after I stopped... Proceed with caution...


----------



## cbbram (Dec 30, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Care to elaborate?


It's very effective for burning fat but for me personally it came with a price. Heart palpitations... Other side effects for me were hand shakes, headaches, and insomnia.


----------

